# Salary expectations



## waterbaby (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi again, I have been doing a preliminary job search to see what is available to me. I have read all of the horror stories about how hard it is for a foreigner to find work in NL so I thought I better start early. Anyhow, I got a bite and I have a phone interview scheduled for Monday and they want to know salary expectations. I'm a little at a loss because of the differences in cost of living, value of currency, etc. I'm hoping someone can either point me towards a resource that would help or give me an idea of what you think I should ask for. The company is well known and fast growing in NL and Belgium, based largely in the e-commerce sector. Thanks in advance.

My Details
I'm in IT/ICT Project Management, specifically Agile 
Bachelor's Degree in Web Development
Master's Certificate in Project Management
Professional Scrum Master Certification
7 years overall IT experience
3 Years web/project management
1 year as a Scrum Master
American, Female, 38, married, no children


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I suggest you search the forum discussions. There have been multiple discussions on the topic and also offers people received.
As alternative add your current salary to your resume and state negotiable. Last option is to check a website that compares salaries (like glass door). Good luck!


----------



## waterbaby (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, I have looked at payscale.com and Glassdoor and the salaries for my particular job are all over the board. Everything from 43k to 75k. I currently make $80k + bonus of about $8k but if I just do a straight $->Euro conversion it seems like a ridiculous amount to ask for considering it seems that Senior Managers make around that amount. I guess I can lob a number out there, tell them it's negotiable and then hope they don't fall on the floor laughing. :shocked:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Coming from the US, you'll have to make allowances for the fact that salaries in Europe overall are simply quite a bit lower than what you can expect in the US. A major consideration is for the various "social insurances" that are obligatory in Europe, but which ultimately change your spending. (Think health insurance and retirement particularly.) 

The relevant figure is probably what the employer is already paying to your colleagues-to-be - though that kind of information can be difficult to find out or ask about.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Salaries in IT (but in general) are lower in the Netherlands compared to the US, however cost like healthcare, tuition etc are much cheaper. Think best is to check a cost of living comparison for the city you live and where you go to. I have tried in the past numbeo.com which is at least an indication. 
To answer your other question. Salaries vary a lot by business. Smaller business pay less but more career changes. Larger companies pay more but less change (more competition). It's what you like.


----------



## waterbaby (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks. I just checked out Numbeo and it did give me an indication. The cost of living in my present city is more expensive than a few of the cities I checked (except for restaurants). It appears that I would require about 69k euro to exactly match a base salary of $80k. I'm good with less though because we won't have a lot of the expenses that we have here, mostly relating to our house. We currently pay $2300 for our mortgage plus about $6k property taxes, and of course all the utilities to run a 204 sq m place. We only plan to rent an apartment for around 1k. 

I feel like I have a better idea now. I'll let you all know what I finally decide on and what their response is and hopefully it will help someone in the future.

Wish me luck!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just to put things more in perspective. Finding a house that is over 200sqm living space might be a challenge, surely near the bigger cities. Property taxes in the NL are only a fraction of what's is due in the US ( the Dutch school system is funded primarily via income tax).
If you would take a well maintained/energy efficient apartment your utilities would be between 80-150€/month depending on your presence. Like said 100€/month for healthcare with 380€ deductible is also unlike the US. I home you can get the 68K but please be realistic. 
Btw there is a decent website where you can calculate your net Euro income (berekenhet.nl/werk-en-inkomen/bruto-netto-salaris) as taxes effect your spendable income seriously.


----------



## waterbaby (Feb 24, 2016)

I should have said, I don't need/want a large house. We are looking for a 2 bedroom apartment. I'm not expecting 68k either, I realize I will have to accept less but I'm OK with that. I just want to make sure we earn enough to pay for our needs without too much of a struggle. I will check out that website again, I looked at it last night but Google Translate didn't want to play nice. Have you seen this site? Dutch Tax Calculator It's kind of simplistic so I'm wondering if it's accurate.


----------



## waterbaby (Feb 24, 2016)

HI all, I had my interview this morning and it went well. I have another interview on Thursday. Here's the package:

60k gross
- Qualifies for 30% ruling
- travel expenses (2 flights home/year for husband and me)
- contract with an indefinite term 
- 25 days of paid leave
- 2 months paid rent and help finding an apartment
- relocation package (visas, registration, etc)
- training budget
- transportation costs
- Dutch lessons for husband and me


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal


----------

